# Harbor Freight Trailer - Bunk setup Q's on a Semi V?



## Rick James (May 5, 2010)

I've recently acquired a 12' semi V for $1 from my mom, it was part of a forclosed home purchase and she had no use for it. I'll be modding the boat and getting it setup to fish for a year or so before I plan to flip it to get into something bigger. 

Part of the process was getting a trailer that wouldn't cost an arm and a leg, be reliable, not nickle/dime me to death, and add resale value to the boat as a package. Since I'm not keeping it long term, I didn't want to pay for a new galvanized trailer, and I really didn't want to buy one used and have to buy a new axle, tires, bearings, sand, paint, etc. I'd rather put that time/money into the boat. From the reviews I read on here, I chose to go with the Harbor Freight trailer.

So my question is this...................

I've done a ton of research on this forum looking at peoples bunk setups for their Harbor Freight trailers. But all of the ones I've found are for flat bottom Jon's. I haven't seen anything for a Semi V.

Does anyone have pics, advice, or tips on how they setup the bunks for their Semi V on a Harbor Freight trailer? Any links to specific brackets you used, and where you placed them, and what fasteners.......would be appreciated.


Thanks!!


----------



## bobberboy (May 5, 2010)

The one I had came with center rollers for a v-hull boat. The bunks should be ok with a v-bottom boat and in fact it seems to me that I had to modify more for a flat bottom then would have been necessary for a v-boat. It should be fine for a semi-v.

Froggy is currently working on his Harbor Freight trailer. You can get a look at it here 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=13539


----------



## Rick James (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I've actually been following Froggy's trailer thread as well, I guess I'm curious to hear from someone that's actually used this trailer for a Semi V........and if the stock trailer setup worked well or if they had to tweak.

Froggy - Not sure if your reading this, but I suspect we fish a lot of the same places. I'm not far from you and spend a LOT of time fishing in the southern adirondacks. :wink:


----------



## perchin (May 5, 2010)

The axle on them would scare me off if I were putting on much weight.


----------



## bobberboy (May 5, 2010)

I think mine was rated for about #600 so yes, they are lightweight trailers. I suppose my whole outfit didn't weigh more than about #250-300 so it worked fine for my 1236 + motor, etc. There were two things I didn't like about the trailer. One was it was so low I couldn't see it out of the back of my Jeep when the boat was off. I raised my tail lights up in order to see it better and to be seen better by others. The other was that because the load was so light, when the trailer hit bumps it sounded like the end of the world back there. I had always wanted to put a hard rubber cushion between the leaf spring and the mount to stop that racket but never did get around to it. Otherwise it's a pretty good little trailer for small boats.


----------



## perchin (May 5, 2010)

would probably be fine..... unless you are putting a fully moded boat atop of it  I would hate to see the results of going over any large bumps with em under a load.


----------



## Froggy (May 5, 2010)

Hey Rick, I see you are from around here... trout fishing right now, listen the harbor freight actually comes set up for a V, you have to remove or not install the rollers for a Jon, with a V I would definitly leave the bunks as they where, the boat would just roll on, BTW shipping for the trailer was 12 bucks, just in case you wanted to know. For me personally it will be doing double duty as a kayak trailer also, not planning real big trips with it, I would recomend it , its more solid then many rickety rigs you see on the thruway....keep in touch Man! Good luck.


----------



## Froggy (May 5, 2010)

Forgot Rick, your avatar...... spots, I was Connecticut State Champ in 83, Bowhunter freestyle Lmt.


----------



## Rick James (May 5, 2010)

Great info, thanks Froggy.

I fish quite a bit in the southern adirondacks too. All of my in-laws are from Northville, they own a business very close to Sacandaga and know most everyone in the region. I fish up that way a LOT, I'm usually out on Mayfield Lake a couple times a month.

I ordered the trailer last night, I'm looking forward to getting it setup and registered. Will post some updates when it's in my posession.

And Froggy......yes, I'm definitely a spots shooter. I have a couple of state 3D titles, but have slowly turned into a spots shooter primarily. That target is one of the good ones, 300-26x on the vegas face. I wish they all looked like that. :mrgreen: 

Thanks again!

~Matt M.


----------



## Froggy (May 6, 2010)

Good luck with it, The Sac, also known as the dead sea to some.... One piece of advice about the electric wire harness. I would run it thru before bolting everything up, at least from the main beam to the small side lights, then just tape the extra wire on the frame, saves alot of time trying to navigate a guide wire thru all the bolts... I was short about 4. 3/8 x3 bolts also, need to buy some bearing grease for the caps also, wheel bearings come packed. I will repack everything this Winter, take the Chinese grease out... right now I'll just use as is and check to make sure there is no excessive heat on wheels while driving. I love Paradox lake , or sSouth end of Schroon.


----------

